# Sticky  Show your planted Piranha Tank



## Guru

Well I thought it would be nice to have a thread where people on this forum can show off their Planted Piranha tanks. 
I think it will help members on this board with ideas on design and layouts for their own planted tank. It will also make it easier for members and guess to check out planted tanks without having to go through 20 pages of all the tanks in the picture forum.

Lets try to keep the comments limited, so this thread can be mostly pictures.

I guess I will start it off.

View attachment 106085


----------



## tnpeter

heres mine from wensday i will take new pics when i add somtthing to my tank this week


----------



## therizman1

My tank when it was occupied by RBP:
(little cloudy in the pic only because I had just finished the tank)









Now with Geryi:
(had to remove some of the driftwood to give them more room to swim and chase one another without injuring themselves by rubbing on it, etc)


----------



## zomac




----------



## Quickster118

Hey all! this is my 3 Pygos tank. Just started planting it and im going to sell my reds to give my Serra a new house. Pics a little blury sorry!55gal


----------



## delevan

my 55 gal......


----------



## nameless

Here is mine! There are mostly Anubias type plants in the tank.


----------



## piranhajonathan

Here is one of mine that was temporarily home to 4 cariba, 3 rbp's, 1 pleco, and 2 cichlids. CROWDED for sure!! I have only the 3rbp's in there now.


----------



## Piranha-man77

Here is my 65g RBP tank.


----------



## Sheppard

Here's an updated pic of my planted tank.
I ditched the tank that's in my sig..It was a 23g long.

Now this is my new set up, its a 20g.


----------



## BoOCh_nse

my 75gal


----------



## itstheiceman

this was my 33, my 1st attempt with fish, pretty cloudy, i was such a rook then


----------



## zippa

Here is my previous tank.















Then after thinning out the plants.















My current setup...Though I have since stripped it down to java moss and anubis.








The more fish I get and the bigger they grow the less patience I have for replanting and picking plants out of my intakes every day.


----------



## nameless

SNAKEBITE said:


> Here is mine! There are mostly Anubias type plants in the tank.


sweet tank and great shoal you got there
[/quote]

Thnx man!


----------



## AndyShores11

My 75 gal, still cylcing... almost done. I plan on spreading /thinning out the swordgrass, but for now im letting it root


----------



## BoOCh_nse

got a few more plants and rearranged yesterday, would still like to fill it in a little more though.


----------



## eightreds

I love all the planted tanks they all look great! i have just started with the live plants about a month ago.. i think i will be going through alot having the RB's in there, they rip it up all the time, but once everything gets rooted they should be fine. here are a few pics.


----------



## des giddings

my 4x2x2 tank. reds and caribe mix


----------



## BoOCh_nse

Did a little rearranging and added some more plants. not sure i like how it looks though i think i might change it. i now have Tonina (Belem), amazon swords, Cabomba, a few java ferns, some onion plants (the long grass) a pygmy sword that isn't doing so hot, a couple random verigated plants, and some grass(can't remember name, but i think it dwarf hair grass). The cabomba is growing like mad, its only been in there for two weeks and grown about 3 inches. going to take the big sponge filter off of the powerhead too, i just had it on to quickly pick up the fine sh*t floating around from reorganizing.


----------



## reefteach

Just started 150 gallon w/ flourite. 4x96 PC, 4x30 NO, magnum 350. 2 8"RBP, CO2 w/ pH controller. See the progress here:

http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=149445


----------



## reefteach

Here is a belated update:










And another:


----------



## rafetwhiterock

This is mine planted piranha tank.There is a S.Brandtii in tank.


----------



## BoOCh_nse

added a piece of driftwood that i found on the shore of lake superior. and yeah i know the water is low i'm doing a change tonight. lol


----------



## Winkyee

75 Gal, 11"+ rhom.
Flourish Excel, Nitrogen,Potassium,Phosphate,Comprehensive and Iron.
2 - 48" 6700K T6 tubes with 4x ODNO each.


----------



## bob351

not really planted but has some plants







13" black diamond rhom







no fancy plant growing stuff only lights and a filter and a heater


----------



## Linford

My new set-up small 5 UK gallon side project tank;


----------



## DcMX555

my new 55 gallon.. nothing in it yet and not quite finished decorating but figured id post a couple pics anyway, i plan on throwing in 4-5 3" caribe or piraya..


----------



## Doktordet

Here's mine...btw, I need help...plant ID pls...thanks.

Stats: 155g bowfront, mixed pygo species, FX5 filter, AC70 PH w/ filter attachment, Hamilton techonologies lighting system 
(3MH & 2 48" fluroescent tubes)


----------



## Hater

Dex the plants have taken off man, I told you they would.

Your tank looks outstanding. Try adding a couple of amazon swords to the background to make it complete.

Good work.









Hater


----------



## Moondemon

90 gallon tank with an 8''+ Rhom.

I have two canisters for filtration.. fluval 304 and 404 running with a 400 gph powerhead. 
100% Fluorite dark substrate + Flourish excel, Iron, Potassium, Comprehensive plant supplement
4 Coralife 65 watt 10 000K bulbs

This is my first planted tank and I'm really proud of how it's turning out. I don't have a clue about my plant's ID, but I'd like to add some ''grass'' to the bottom of the tank.. it just seems difficult to find that sort of plant in Montreal..


----------



## pirayaman

i guess i should have posted my tank shots here oh well ill post them again


----------



## Doktordet

Moondemon said:


> 90 gallon tank with an 8''+ Rhom.
> 
> I have two canisters for filtration.. fluval 304 and 404 running with a 400 gph powerhead.
> 100% Fluorite dark substrate + Flourish excel, Iron, Potassium, Comprehensive plant supplement
> 4 Coralife 65 watt 10 000K bulbs
> 
> This is my first planted tank and I'm really proud of how it's turning out. I don't have a clue about my plant's ID, but I'd like to add some ''grass'' to the bottom of the tank.. it just seems difficult to find that sort of plant in Montreal..
> 
> View attachment 156112


That's one hell of a planted tank there moondemon.


----------



## jestergraphics

My 150gal
6 pygos- 3 terns 3 reds
2 AC110s and 1 whisper hob filters
1 xp3 filter
4x96wt light strip 6700k &10000k
playsand substrate packed with root tabs
Flourish comp,iron,potassium,excell
20#cyl pressurized co2 system
*Plants*
scattered dwarf sagitaria
scattered dwarf hairgrass
amazon swords in the middle back
anacharis in the left and right corners and sides
radican marble queen in the center....well close to the center










still the begining growth stage but the anacharis,sag, and hairgrass are waisting no time growing and spreading


----------



## daredevil6534

yeah


----------



## BoOCh_nse

latest shots


----------



## rickstsi

ITS A START


----------



## harsh69100

Title: Summer in the Field of Green

Size of tank: 67 G

Filtration: Under Gravel Filtration with rio 400 as pump

Lights: 4 x 55w Osram PL

CO2IY CO2 Reactor

Duration: 2years

Fertilizers: Home brew (Macro: KNO3, MgS04, K2SO4 and Lowell's Micro)

Flora:

Initial Plants- crypts, L.aromatica, moneywort, hairgrass

Final Plants- HC, Blyxia japonica and Medusa


----------



## kutanovski14

This is my newly planted 55 gal with 4 6' reds and 11 1' reds


----------



## WorldBelow07

no co2, low light, nothing


----------



## joeytoad83

just replanted yesterday.


----------



## Shred Revolution

8 Amazon Swords

Inhabitants solitary 4.5 inch RHOM
125 gallon tank
Ehiem Pro 2
Hydor 4

8 Amazon Swords

Inhabitants solitary 4.5 inch RHOM
125 gallon tank
Ehiem Pro 2
Hydor 4

8 Amazon Swords

Inhabitants solitary 4.5 inch RHOM
125 gallon tank
Ehiem Pro 2
Hydor 4


----------



## ju5tin95

Hey guys here's an update of my attempt to have an planted P tank =) I have become very intrigued with the planted tanks I have seen online and at LFS and I must say im hooked. =) well heres a pic of some plants I got today..


----------



## DrinkPabst

40 Gallon Breeder


----------



## rickstsi

Here is my latest. Waiting on some t-5's to get some better growth and color.


----------



## newtripoli

These are older pictures, I just updated the tank recently and took out the giant coliseum.


----------



## Redruckus

BoOCh_nse said:


> added a piece of driftwood that i found on the shore of lake superior. and yeah i know the water is low i'm doing a change tonight. lol
> View attachment 145237


 are you south of superior or north of it because i am having a hell of a time trying to find decent root wood that is safe for my tanks its soo hard to tell because its soo sun bleached what it is i dont want to end up putting pine or ceader in my tank


----------



## Redruckus

ok first post..... about 2 weeks after adding some java fern and java moss and jamming some marimo into a bunch of crevices in my wood they havent done as much damage as i thought they would to the java ferns the ones on the right got a little mangled but they wer kinda sickly when i bought them but 4-5 new shoots are comming out from the rysome so its all good..i am using a low dose of flourish to get them started but will probably stop soon ideas for some floating plants are always welcom......... except duckweed i do not want duckweed


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Redruckus said:


> added a piece of driftwood that i found on the shore of lake superior. and yeah i know the water is low i'm doing a change tonight. lol
> View attachment 145237


 are you south of superior or north of it because i am having a hell of a time trying to find decent root wood that is safe for my tanks its soo hard to tell because its soo sun bleached what it is i dont want to end up putting pine or ceader in my tank
[/quote]

Check out our new sponsor TheDriftwoodStore.com -- click the ad on the side of the board index, should be able to find something that will suit your needs.


----------



## Redruckus

so apperently my pictures wont upload trying again look at my last post for description


----------



## Vince302

my 55 with 3" unknow serra after couple weeks ..


----------



## wally43

wow vince I love the moss of the ends of the driftwood, man thats a beautiful tank great job


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

im going to heavily plant my 55gl

pics coming soon


----------



## Vince302

wally43 said:


> wow vince I love the moss of the ends of the driftwood, man thats a beautiful tank great job


thanks wally ! it was lots of work in the beginning but now i reduced my light temp a bit and all algua are gone









only problem is my serra chopping tail of the cleaning crew


----------



## serrasalmus_ve

Very nice fish


----------



## awinski

sanchezis tank


----------



## jestergraphics

Wow not many post in this topic, there's a shot of my tank from 4yrs ago on the previous page....hahahaha! Here's my current tank.


----------



## addicted216

my 20 gal.














my 20 gal.


----------



## Julz

jestergraphics said:


> Wow not many post in this topic, there's a shot of my tank from 4yrs ago on the previous page....hahahaha! Here's my current tank.


thats a very nice tank...what kind of plants are those? they look really cool


----------



## rubadub




----------



## RedBellyCasanova




----------



## RedBellyCasanova




----------



## Lambo

Hi guys this is my planted Piranha tank..
Please comment and suggest..


----------



## Marshall1391

Here's mine finally!!!


----------



## micus

.


----------



## wizardslovak

Nice lookin tanks.. any updates on some of them?


----------



## Robert_The_Doll

Some fantastic 'natural' looking tanks in this thread. Really nice!


----------



## Venger

600 l (168 US GAL) Amazon/ Semi Biotope planted tank.

Tank dimensions 200cm x 60cm H x 50cm D.

Pressurised CO2 on a timer.

Fluval FX6 and additional SICCE powerhead *Voyager 2 *• 800 gallons per hour • 7 watts.


Lighting at the moment Aquasun 36x3 watt x2 units.


I'll add the plant list later.


This tank was born on Tuesday 5th May 2015.


I hope you like it.


PS by the way I live in Brasil so I thought it fitting to raise Piranhas.


----------



## SVnzll

Just recently added live plants into my RBP tank. Hoping they will get rooted before they decide to dig them up. Here are a couple photos of the plants and I will get a full tank picture this evening.


----------



## Steven M

Here's a better picture with my new lights.


----------

